# Long Way Up



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well we got 1 yr free apple + pack with phone, had not looked at it until Long Way Up first two episodes were fantastic viewing even for us Petrolheads enjoying the tech and build stages along with the new electric trucks, best I have seen in ages


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Apple tv seems to have some good things on there. I've seen a few adverts on tv and thought that looks good and then it's said it's on apple tv and I don't have that


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I will watch all the good one and won’t likely pay after the year, I get discovery catch up at £5 pm in December and jan and watch the whole year of Gold mining and deadliest catch also all the petrolhead stuff etc through amazon prime it’s great in bad weather for stuff I like to watch


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I have amazon prime. I was watching that Yanni one (the one where they wrap cars) but it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Riding the Harley Davidson Livewire

https://www.hdforums.com/articles/ewan-mcgregor-goes-a-long-way-up-on-a-livewire/


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I was just talking bout this the other day Derek.

My OH got apple tv free as well and not used it but saw long way up was on and was going to watch it so glad to hear its decent.

Might get it started this weekend seeing as we cant go visiting anyone now :wall:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

macca666 said:


> I was just talking bout this the other day Derek.
> 
> My OH got apple tv free as well and not used it but saw long way up was on and was going to watch it so glad to hear its decent.
> 
> Might get it started this weekend seeing as we cant go visiting anyone now :wall:


The first adventures are on there as well I'm away to watch them, you will get 3 episodes tomorrow of the new one, yes locked up again, I'm glad of my cycling addiction :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2020)

I loved long way round, long way down less so, but still very good... This one though I'm finding tedious. Seems its going to be a constant battle running out of power and waiting 8 hours to half charge and set off again. The very reason a cringe at electric cars. Seems like there is less enjoyment of the surroundings and people/cultures etc as it's always a challenge to get charged. To have had a team go forth in advance and install chargers en route is a bit ridiculous, and even then it's not enough. Still tough its a massive undertaking though a very interesting part of the planet. Hopefully they find their groove... not sure I'll watch it all though.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm enjoying this (bizarrely so is the Mrs) - I love the trip planning stages, the landscapes and the banter across the crew, but to echo Danny, it is all about finding somewhere to charge the bikes after covering about 70 miles... a shame when something like the KTM 1190 could do about 300 miles before needing a drink.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've watched the first three episodes having never seen any of the previous series, I find it interesting that they're using basically prototype bikes and trucks in probably ones of the worst places in the world for electric vehicles what with the cold and poor infrastructure, makes it more of a challenge.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Not a prototype. The bike has been on sale for about a year now

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/bikes/motorcycles/harley-davidson/livewire


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Not a prototype. The bike has been on sale for about a year now
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/bikes/motorcycles/harley-davidson/livewire


How long ago was it filmed though?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to say I have been enjoying this and older ones


----------

